# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Question about Russian immigration law
Hello... 
I am soon to marry a Russian national living there.  She has obligations that will keep her in Russia for a couple of years, at least. 
As her husband, is it a legally difficult prospect to move there for a couple of years?  Is there a site online where I could look at the rules?   
Thank you!

----------


## user

Please check out this site:  http://www.expat.ru/s_visas_work_permits.php 
In general, if you want to live in Russia, you can obtain a 1-year mult entry visa and then renew it. Most people in Russia for any considerable length of time use this visa. I have never heard of anyone coming on a temp residence visa, though it does exist. 
Hope this helps

----------


## waxwing

> Please check out this site:  http://www.expat.ru/s_visas_work_permits.php 
> In general, if you want to live in Russia, you can obtain a 1-year mult entry visa and then renew it. Most people in Russia for any considerable length of time use this visa. I have never heard of anyone coming on a temp residence visa, though it does exist. 
> Hope this helps

 Just to add that I think waytorussia.net also have quite a detailed page on the different types of visa, and also residence regulations. I'm no expert, but I would also suppose that the 1 year multi-entry is your best bet. There are plenty of companies on the internet that might be able to support you with that.

----------


## Pravit

> Please check out this site:  http://www.expat.ru/s_visas_work_permits.php 
> In general, if you want to live in Russia, you can obtain a 1-year mult entry visa and then renew it. Most people in Russia for any considerable length of time use this visa. I have never heard of anyone coming on a temp residence visa, though it does exist. 
> Hope this helps

 That's quite an imaginative username there, hun-hun.   ::

----------

